# Does anyone use powder during grooming?



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

Hi,
I heard someone mention using powder during grooming a maltese. I have tried to find out more information, without success. Can anyone tell me when it is appropriate and what method is most effective?

Thanks you all are the best


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I've never heard of using powder during "regular" grooming of a maltese. However, I've used both baby powder and corn starch to help get Otomax out of their fur. If you haven't used Otomax before, it's a prescription ointment that you put into the dog's ear when they have a yeast ear infection. The Otomax works great for the ear infection but it leaves the fur around the ear very greasy. Even with using the baby powder or corn starch, it usually takes me several shampoos to get the Otomax completely out. 

I'll be curious to know if anyone uses powder for regular grooming. . . . .




Joy


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi Dottie

I use grooming powder/chalk on my Westie but it is the variety for harsh/terrier coats. It is basically a dry shampoo and I use it for camouflaging dirty marks when a bath is impractical. Another use is usually by professional/show groomers when hand-stripping the coat. 

However, Chris Christensen has a product called White Ice Chalk that she claims is good for all coats. I haven't tried it on my Malt but a fair number of people on SM like Christensen products a lot, so I have no reason to doubt its effectiveness although I should have thought it would be quite drying for a Maltese coat. It might be useful, though, for keeping the area around the eyes drier if your dog tears heavily. She also has a product called  White Ice Spray. I've heard that it does not rub off like powder/chalk does but, again, haven't tried it. 

I believe you've got quite a young pup and it would be better not to use any products like this until his adult coat comes in. Just regular bathing using a good shampoo and conditioner should suit him just fine for some time yet.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

The only time I ever used it was when Nemo had his Patella surgery. 
I couldn't bathe him for 3 weeks so I put the powder on him and it worked
he never smelled.
Andrea


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

The only powder I know of used during grooming would be the ear powder to help get the hair out.


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...ic=1857&hl=

I found this under another topic 'grooming tools pictorial' and it says that they use a little bit of cornstarch mixed with powder under the eyes. I think that is to help dry under the eyes, but not sure. What do you all think?


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

> I think that is to help dry under the eyes, but not sure. What do you all think?[/B]


Well... that's what it says:


> I use make-up brushes or a toothbrush to apply and remove corn starch *used to dry facial hair* . Be very careful not to get it in the eyes. I add a touch of baby powder to mine for a *nice scent*. Straight baby powder I find too dusty.[/B]


The author of that article is a well respected SM member and breeder. So she knows what she is talking about (even though it was written some 2 1/2 years ago). 
Also:


> I've used both baby powder and corn starch to help get Otomax out of their fur.[/B]





> It might be useful, though, for keeping the area around the eyes drier if your dog tears heavily.[/B]


Vjw was getting there but I didn't realise you were talking about baby/scented talcum powder not grooming powder. My bad








but some of the other information offered to you on this thread may be useful in the future - who knows


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

By recommendation of one of my breeders I use Johnson's baby powder with Aloe & Vitamin E Pure Cornstarch. I have been using it daily with a cosmetic brush to absorbs the moisture left by Katie's tearing on her face. It helps and smells good too. Also, by my breeders recommendation I use it if they have any dingle berries left on their little butts







Just cover it with the powder and comb it out. It works like magic, and again, it smells good.









I also bought the Chris Christensen White Ice Chalk. It works good but I like the baby powder better. So save your money and get the JOHNSON'S BABY POWDER WITH ALOE & VITAMIN E PURE CORNSTARCH.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Baby Powder seems to make the coat more fly away and adds static. I sometimes use cornstarch (never baby powder) on the face to help with tear stains. The only time I use baby powder on the coat is if one of the girls has poop on her butt and I don't have time to do more than a quick wash. I will just baby powder to help loosen the soiling before combing it out.


----------



## kiki & pippin's mom (Jun 5, 2007)

> ...by my breeders recommendation I use it if they have any dingle berries left on their little butts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> By recommendation of one of my breeders I use Johnson's baby powder with Aloe & Vitamin E Pure Cornstarch. I have been using it daily with a cosmetic brush to absorbs the moisture left by Katie's tearing on her face. It helps and smells good too. Also, by my breeders recommendation I use it if they have any dingle berries left on their little butts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am happy to report the J's Baby Powder with Aloe & Vitamin E - 'Pure Cornstarch' has worked absolute WONDERS with getting hideous mats out ... I'm talking mats that were right down to the skin. I applied LOTS of the stuff, worked it in with my fingers, then brushed it throught, then finally combed out the mat - like a hot knife through butter - I was AMAZING. (quite time consuming, but it works!) I can highly recommend it.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I use cornstarch around Ollie's eyes after I wash his face. I towel dry his face first and dab my finger in the cornstarch and apply and then I use a baby sized toothbrush to brush it in.


----------



## DianL (Mar 28, 2007)

I use a little cornstarch sometimes if I have a mat that has to be pulled apart.. It works very nicely for that . I also use it on the ears if the conditioner doesn't rinse out good. It does make the coat staticky. I also use it to cover very small stains under the eyes if necessary. Last but not least it is great to remove left over poop that refuses to drop.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> I use a little cornstarch sometimes if I have a mat that has to be pulled apart.. It works very nicely for that . I also use it on the ears if the conditioner doesn't rinse out good. It does make the coat staticky. I also use it to cover very small stains under the eyes if necessary. Last but not least it is great to remove left over poop that refuses to drop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ewwwww LOL Dian!! Poppie that won't drop? Smart though, prevents the smearing I guess? I may have to steal that little secret. Oooh you're so good!

Andrea


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> I am happy to report the J's Baby Powder with Aloe & Vitamin E - 'Pure Cornstarch' has worked absolute WONDERS with getting hideous mats out ... I'm talking mats that were right down to the skin. I applied LOTS of the stuff, worked it in with my fingers, then brushed it throught, then finally combed out the mat - like a hot knife through butter - I was AMAZING. (quite time consuming, but it works!) I can highly recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow! good to know!!







where did you learn that?!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=395704
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have to laugh, because as per usual - my mother knows best!! LOL

She was helping me with Dakota yesterday & after I told her about all the different products I had used, she casually asked - got any baby powder? - picture me rolling my eyes, going yeah, sure, but as IF thats going to work (I've got a small fortune worth of products here) ....... yet again, mum to the rescue!


----------

